# Remington model 11



## ksfowler166 (Oct 2, 2011)

A friend of mine is thinking about selling his Remington model 11 16ga I am thinking about buying it. Was wondering if anyone has or shoots one and does it have any problems? Is there any reasobable 16ga shotshells?


----------



## WAC (Nov 11, 2011)

I have a 20ga pre model 11 which is called America Browning because it has the magazine cutoff like the A5. Made by Remington and called the model 11 later. I cleaned it,took it to the range yesterday and fired a box of Winchester 7/8 oz number 8 lead without a problem. It is full choke 2 3/4in shells. Numrich has some parts if needed.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

I have and occ shoot a very old 12 ga model11.Very reliable good shooting gun but the safety is a bit dangerous-being inside the trigger guard.Fast but dangerous-especially with any sort of glove on.
As to the 16,ammo is available but not a wide commercial variety to choose from.If you buy it,I have a few boxes I'd sell pretty cheap.


----------

